# Manhattan to Brewster



## edt12b32 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am riding from Manhattan to Brewster (60miles) next week. From what I can tell, the easiest route would be to take the Old Putnam/South County/North County Trails.
Are these trails paved the entire way? I would rather not have to deal with gravel and tree roots. Has anyone ridden on these trails recently and can let me know their conditions?

Thanks

Ed


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

I know they are paved from Brewster south as far as Pleasantville, after that I'm not sure, but I think they are paved.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

edt12b32 said:


> I am riding from Manhattan to Brewster (60miles) next week. From what I can tell, the easiest route would be to take the Old Putnam/South County/North County Trails.
> Are these trails paved the entire way? I would rather not have to deal with gravel and tree roots. Has anyone ridden on these trails recently and can let me know their conditions?
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


Yes, paved the entire route.

There's a section from the NYC line at Van Cortland Park (assuming you can find enough of the Old Put in the park, where it's a dirt path) and where the SCT starts, to as far as Redmond Memorial Park in south Yonkers, then you detour down Mile Square Rd., cross over Tuckahoe Red to Touissant Ave. The South County Trail picks up there and goes 7.5 miles to Rt 119 in Elmsford.

Then you detour up Rt 9A to a left on Warehouse Lane. The North County Trail starts there and rides all the way to Rt 100 in Briarcliff, where it is on the road (and marked) as far as Millwood,

Then back to the woods to the Westchester/Putnam line and onward to Brewster. Currently (as of a month ago) it ends at Old Mill Rd. on the west side of Brewster, adjacent to Rt 6

My mileage shows 34.6 miles from Warehouse Lane to Old Mill, plus a mile on Rt 9A, and 7.5 on the South County Trail,, so 43 miles one-way from Tuckahoe Rd. ?.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dude See my thread for this ride.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ne...k-brewster-ny-almost-century-ride-310909.html


my bikes odometer said 50 miles each way but bike trail map at said 47.81 miles
bike trail map here:

MyRidePool: South County / North County Rail Trail from Bronx's Van Cortland Park to Brewster NY.Century


----------

